# Exercise makes my DP/DR worse



## Tronick

Hey,

I am just wondering if this happens to anyone else. I have been told by a lot of people that exercise is good for mental heath, but whenever I exercise, especially cardio, I get a big wave or derealisation and dizziness as soon as I get my heart rate up. My vision changes as well, things look like they are moving too quickly and everything has a dull appearence when I stop exercising. It makes me feel really awful. I'm not sure if this is a DP/DR thing, or if I should go to my doctor about it. Any advice would be great, thanks


----------



## Justinian585

Strange. I get that sometimes, but it's really only when I'm lifting heavy and don't breathe correctly. That will definitely make you feel worse DP wise because being light headed from lack of oxygen is fairly similar to the regular DP symptoms of feeling disconnected. Are you sure you're breathing properly when exercising? That's probably all it is to be honest.


----------



## Haumea

I'd have to ask several questions here:

1) How good of a physical shape are you in, in the first place? If you have not exercised regularly prior to this, *ease into it*. Don't try to improve your DP symptoms - improve your cardiovascular conditioning *first*. Start with some exercise and ramp up gradually.

2) Do you have chronic DP, or does it vary enough so that something like exercise could worsen the symptoms in the first place?


----------



## Mel anie

I also feel a lot more derealized when I am exercising (cardio) or doing anything particularly strenuous; I get much more 'choppy' and less vibrant vision. It subsides when my body is at rest.


----------



## SongBillong

Is it not perhaps that your DP/DR is worse outside? I don't know if cardio is done outside or not (I have no idea) but it's just a thought. For example, I only feel comfortable playing football (soccer) inside nowadays, as playing it in wide open football pitches made me feel very spaced out and dizzy. Maybe it's a similar thing with you?


----------



## RichUK

I think exercise in general can make you feel dizzy and spacey maybe this is just adding to DR making it feel worse.


----------



## mipmunk40

unfortunately exercise makes no difference to my DP. I have no identity and sense of self, and going for a 2 mile run doesn't make it come back either...


----------



## Haumea

> unfortunately exercise makes no difference to my DP. I have no identity and sense of self, and going for a 2 mile run doesn't make it come back either...


No-one has said exercise is a cure for DP. It does, however, help one cope with DP by producing a calmer, sharper mental state.


----------



## Tronick

Thanks for all your replies, this has been very helpful. I am breathing correctly, but I am a rapid breather normally, so when my breathing has to be more deliberate while exercising it probably adding to the DR.


Haumea said:


> Is it not perhaps that your DP/DR is worse outside? I don't know if cardio is done outside or not (I have no idea) but it's just a thought. For example, I only feel comfortable playing football (soccer) inside nowadays, as playing it in wide open football pitches made me feel very spaced out and dizzy. Maybe it's a similar thing with you?


 My DP/DR does get worse when I am outside, and I do exercise outside so this is probably adding as well! Looking out into a field makes my vision very strange as well, so I might give a gym a try?


----------



## Haumea

> I keep forgetting that although jogging is fine for most people right off the bat, it may be to intense for me to start with due to my DP/DR.


Even for people without DP, jogging right off the bat can be intense, because typically it's non-stop running, and if you're not cardio-conditioned, it can be difficult.

Personally, I play basketball - it's start and stop, you can rest when you want, etc. Dance aerobics, where you get to rest after a few minutes, is also good.

I would probably check if there are any light aerobics or dance/aerobics classes at the gym, those may be good.


----------



## Simunic

Tronick said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am just wondering if this happens to anyone else. I have been told by a lot of people that exercise is good for mental heath, but whenever I exercise, especially cardio, I get a big wave or derealisation and dizziness as soon as I get my heart rate up. My vision changes as well, things look like they are moving too quickly and everything has a dull appearence when I stop exercising. It makes me feel really awful. I'm not sure if this is a DP/DR thing, or if I should go to my doctor about it. Any advice would be great, thanks


I exercise. Doesn't help. I'm still mental and permanently suicidal. It's a conspiracy, la.


----------



## fabiono

for me cardio outside makes my dp/dr a lot worse, if i am inside (gym...) it might be worse sometimes...the other day i went for a run and afterwards i felt so bad that i thought i will pass out.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345

I get this nearly everytime I exercise or exert myself continuously. It's relatively short term and I still get a feel good feeling (edorphins) alongside the exacerbation.

In my opinion especially considering the effect is short term, it is definitely worth exercising. The long term benefits (mentally and physically) also heavily outweigh the short term cons.

I think it's in response to the body/mind's natural tendency to dissociate from pain etc. . We're more sensitive to this, so we experience it more. That's my theory at least.


----------



## Hibou

I noticed that to and my first experience with DP started when I was swimming. I read somewhere that it was due to endorphins. It is possibly due also to the élévation of the heart rate since it can cause panic attacks to people with pamic disorder (I had it and running cause me false symptoms of an heart attack and intense panic). However I think it is not a reason to stop because sport can be benefit to DP in the long term (good for anxiety problems).


----------



## beefyflamingo

Exercise makes my DP/DR worse too. My visual distortions get mad. Its not bad enough to stop working out though!!


----------



## MiketheAlien

I dont know why but exercise makes me feel way better, and I feel the need to do it every single day. If I miss days or stay in, then I start feeling even worse. I think its because I have continued a steady routine of exercise that my body has become accustomed to the good endorphins or something haha.

That being said, I remember way back in the day when I was out of shape, exercise would most definitely make my DP/DR worse. Not saying any of you people are out of shape though!!! Its just how Ive felt in my particular situation.


----------



## Yani

Tronick said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am just wondering if this happens to anyone else. I have been told by a lot of people that exercise is good for mental heath, but whenever I exercise, especially cardio, I get a big wave or derealisation and dizziness as soon as I get my heart rate up. My vision changes as well, things look like they are moving too quickly and everything has a dull appearence when I stop exercising. It makes me feel really awful. I'm not sure if this is a DP/DR thing, or if I should go to my doctor about it. Any advice would be great, thanks


This happens to me , I thought I was alone


----------



## Yani

Mel anie said:


> I also feel a lot more derealized when I am exercising (cardio) or doing anything particularly strenuous; I get much more 'choppy' and less vibrant vision. It subsides when my body is at rest.


Same here


----------

